# Worried Sick About Snowball Tonight ...



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Just when I think all is okay ... things seem to go awry again. Snowball has been/is experiencing obvious discomfort with his tummy today and tonight. This afternoon I noticed he was licking and noises were coming from his tummy (gurgling sounds, etc.). It's like he is gagging off and on ... or, trying to throw up. As usual, Felix told me I was worrying too much. However, every time something happens like this, unfortunately, there is something wrong after we see the vet. I want to be so wrong this time.

I am so worried that I won't go to sleep until I call the doctor in the morning. If this keeps up all night we will have to get this checked out. I have been so careful with his diet, etc. ...in fact, I have been journaling everything, including his meals, activity, BM's and pees, etc.

Please pray he is all right. I didn't want to write anything here on SM because so many fluffs have been sick. But, I am thinking of Snowball ... and, I do believe in prayers and positive thoughts ... so, once again, I am asking for his aunties (and, uncles) to please pray he is okay.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh Honey, sometimes my tummy rumbles, sometimes I don't want to eat. I think that our pups might have off days too. But, when they are our babies who can't talk, who can't say...eh, it's just a little yuk stuff...what can we do but worry? Give it a little while, it might be nothing. Keep your eye on the baby boy, and keep us posted.


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that Snowball isn't quite right! You know your baby better than anyone so trust your instincts. If he's still off in the morning, I would take him to your vet, particularly since it is Friday and the weekend is upon us. If the vet says all is well, then you can relax. You will feel so much better after taking him to the vet, either because the vet can get him on the mend or because all is ok. Keep us posted!


----------



## Sparkle'sMom (Feb 2, 2013)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just when I think all is okay ... things seem to go awry again. Snowball has been/is experiencing obvious discomfort with his tummy today and tonight. This afternoon I noticed he was licking and noises were coming from his tummy (gurgling sounds, etc.). It's like he is gagging off and on ... or, trying to throw up. As usual, Felix told me I was worrying too much. However, every time something happens like this, unfortunately, there is something wrong after we see the vet. I want to be so wrong this time.
> 
> I am so worried that I won't go to sleep until I call the doctor in the morning. If this keeps up all night we will have to get this checked out. I have been so careful with his diet, etc. ...in fact, I have been journaling everything, including his meals, activity, BM's and pees, etc.
> 
> Please pray he is all right. I didn't want to write anything here on SM because so many fluffs have been sick. But, I am thinking of Snowball ... and, I do believe in prayers and positive thoughts ... so, once again, I am asking for his aunties (and, uncles) to please pray he is okay.


Marie, I am praying for you! I know the feeling, I lived 60 miles out of Boston away from any decent vet I could get too quick during Sparkle's middle years and had many many nights like you waiting for 8 am to call the vet. Owning a Maltese was very hard on my nerves and caused me years of worry. And here I am getting a new puppy when I said Sparkle was my last. I don't if other members are out there and struggle with "Maltese Worry" to the point of being neurotic, but many times my DH would have to talk me down as I waited (usually on a Sunday) for when I would get to the vet. He may just have an upset tummy and if he throws he'll probably be OK. :smcry::smcry:This is so me, right down to the DH. Hugs to Snowball. Try to remain calm.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Marie, I know how you feel. Zoe gets that in her stomach too...making noises and its usually due to something they ate that just didn't agree.

Prayers and hugs that he feels better in the AM. Please keep us posted!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> Oh Honey, sometimes my tummy rumbles, sometimes I don't want to eat. I think that our pups might have off days too. But, when they are our babies who can't talk, who can't say...eh, it's just a little yuk stuff...what can we do but worry? Give it a little while, it might be nothing. Keep your eye on the baby boy, and keep us posted.


I wouldn't worry so much except his GGT was still somewhat high (13) ... And, the AMYL low (278). (Jackie, if you read this, what do you think?) As far as eating, he has been eating all of his food. And, he was up for his walk and playing a little bit earlier this evening ... so, hopefully, you are right Sylvia. 

Honestly, I kind of worry when Snowball and Felix are hanging out together ... and, especially if Felix is snacking on something. I watch Snowball like a hawk ... but, I have gotten after Felix several times after he has dropped a pop-corn kernel or a piece of potato chip, etc., while watching TV. And, he was alone with Felix this morning while I was trying to get caught up on some sleep. So, worry wart that I am ... I worry about that, too, when Snowball suddenly has tummy discomfort. 


IvysMom said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry to hear that Snowball isn't quite right! You know your baby better than anyone so trust your instincts. If he's still off in the morning, I would take him to your vet, particularly since it is Friday and the weekend is upon us. If the vet says all is well, then you can relax. You will feel so much better after taking him to the vet, either because the vet can get him on the mend or because all is ok. Keep us posted!


Thank you so much. Yes, if his tummy is still upset in the morning, I will have him checked it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Marie -- true, seemed like things were going well. I'm really hoping it's nothing major. The other morning Tyler's stomach was talking so loud that it woke both Jim and I up. :w00t: Jim was worried that he might throw up. But he hadn't eaten dinner I wanted to badly to get up and give him a 1/4 of a pepcid but was too tired. I realize sometimes my stomach makes noises like that and I'm not in distress. Waited until morning, gave him the pepcid and then he ate breakfast and all was well. 
Not sure with Snowball, esp with the gagging. But see how he is in the morning. Maybe he did get a chip or something like that that doesn't agree with him. David's always dropping Tostitoes pieces and I've seen tyler occasionally eat a piece
Sending prayers and hugs, dear Marie. :smootch:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Sweet Marie, please try to get some rest. I know all too well how much worry these little ones bring! Hopefully Snowball is just having an 'off' day. I will keep you both in my thoughts & hope he feels much better in the morning, and that you manage to get a little bit of rest!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Marie, I am praying for you! I know the feeling, I lived 60 miles out of Boston away from any decent vet I could get too quick during Sparkle's middle years and had many many nights like you waiting for 8 am to call the vet. Owning a Maltese was very hard on my nerves and caused me years of worry. And here I am getting a new puppy when I said Sparkle was my last. I don't if other members are out there and struggle with "Maltese Worry" to the point of being neurotic, but many times my DH would have to talk me down as I waited (usually on a Sunday) for when I would get to the vet. He may just have an upset tummy and if he throws he'll probably be OK. :smcry::smcry:This is so me, right down to the DH. Hugs to Snowball. Try to remain calm.


Oh, my goodness ... thank you so much, Jeanne!:tender: You have me described to a tee! It's nice to know I am not alone with "Maltese Worry" 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Marie, I know how you feel. Zoe gets that in her stomach too...making noises and its usually due to something they ate that just didn't agree.
> 
> Prayers and hugs that he feels better in the AM. Please keep us posted!!


Thank you so much, Barbara. :tender: I guess I have been more worried about the hacking or gagging sound ... (I am terrible at describing things). It is now a little after eleven- thirty ... and, he seems to be sleeping peacefully. However, this has happened before when he would seem okay ... and, then wake up in the middle of the night and throw up.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Keeping snowball in my thoughts that he is his normal self. Time to time they just catch a bug or feel bad. Usually last day or two. If he is eating and drinking then Try not to worry. 
xxxx


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Marie, I will pray that dear Snowball is just having a minor tummy rumble. I know it's hard not to worry but.... Please try to rest a little so that you can be 100% present and alert when you see the vet tomorrow. Sending a healing hug to Snowball.


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I know your worried. These little ones are so sensitive and as Mom's we always know when things aren't right. I am happy he is sleeping and praying prescious Snowball will wake up and be fine. Try not to worry and get some sleep yourself. Hugs to you both!!


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Bella and I are sending you a big hug and prayers that Snowball just has a little upset tummy that will settle on its own. It's so hard not to worry though. I hope you get some rest and as an earlier poster said, trust your instincts. If you feel he needs to be seen, take him. You don't want to not know what's going on over the weekend. Hugs!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Oh Marie -- true, seemed like things were going well. I'm really hoping it's nothing major. The other morning Tyler's stomach was talking so loud that it woke both Jim and I up. :w00t: Jim was worried that he might throw up. But he hadn't eaten dinner I wanted to badly to get up and give him a 1/4 of a pepcid but was too tired. I realize sometimes my stomach makes noises like that and I'm not in distress. Waited until morning, gave him the pepcid and then he ate breakfast and all was well.
> Not sure with Snowball, esp with the gagging. But see how he is in the morning. Maybe he did get a chip or something like that that doesn't agree with him. David's always dropping Tostitoes pieces and I've seen tyler occasionally eat a piece
> Sending prayers and hugs, dear Marie. :smootch:


Sue, I'm thinking that it might have something to do with how fast he eats, too. His only treats right now are his most favorite ... the Belly Rubs organic lamb liver cubes ... and, his snap peas. He tries to chew them for me, but, he gets so darn excited that it's hard for him to slow down. 

Two months ago I felt bad because I decided to stop giving him his other favorite treat ... those popular Fruitables. I was afraid then that was causing a lot of his tummy problems ... even though I broke them up in tiny pieces. He also was suddenly getting tear stains ... which went away after I stopped giving him them. (I was going to write about that on one of the tear stain threads ... but, never got to do so)

Thank you for sharing that about Tyler ... and, see he woke you both up, too. I'm glad he is okay now. And, thanks for sharing about David's Tostito's.

Hugs and love to you, Sue.



Harley & Dakotas Mum said:


> Sweet Marie, please try to get some rest. I know all too well how much worry these little ones bring! Hopefully Snowball is just having an 'off' day. I will keep you both in my thoughts & hope he feels much better in the morning, and that you manage to get a little bit of rest!


Awwww ... Thank you so much, Jacqui. :tender: He just woke up again ... he was licking a little, but, I think he is going back to sleep. (He got up to pee)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I know how in tune with Snowball you are. You know, in your heart, when something is really wrong. I pray this is just an "off" day for him and that he'll be fine in the morning. You have been diligent about keeping the journal and I know that you were so encouraged because things were going better, and now this crops up. UGH!!!

But you also know that Snowball is very in tune with you and that when you worry and stress, it stresses him too. It's like a continuous circle. And the worry and stress is soooooooooooooooooo bad for you. Not sleeping is very bad, but I also know that you can't help but worry about your little boy.

Lacie has off days from time to time where she doesn't want to eat and she just isn't herself, and I just chalk it up to an "off" day -- but, Lacie has never had the tummy problems that Snowball has, so I know that you can't just ignore it.

Sending lots of prayers and positive energy that you get some rest and that Snowball is feeling so much better in the morning.

(And -- I completely understand about Felix and food. Jerry was the same way and I had to be sooooooooooooo careful.)


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

Sparkle'sMom said:


> Marie, I am praying for you! I know the feeling, I lived 60 miles out of Boston away from any decent vet I could get too quick during Sparkle's middle years and had many many nights like you waiting for 8 am to call the vet. Owning a Maltese was very hard on my nerves and caused me years of worry. And here I am getting a new puppy when I said Sparkle was my last. I don't if other members are out there and struggle with "Maltese Worry" to the point of being neurotic, but many times my DH would have to talk me down as I waited (usually on a Sunday) for when I would get to the vet. He may just have an upset tummy and if he throws he'll probably be OK. :smcry::smcry:This is so me, right down to the DH. Hugs to Snowball. Try to remain calm.


 
Oh Janene Its The Same for Me Just What You Posted. WORRY MY MIDDLE NAME.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Marie Stay Clam I KNow What is like for you. You just Care so much Iam Praying for Snowball. Ill Call You in the Morning. Prayers For you Both Nickee**


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

SammieMom said:


> Keeping snowball in my thoughts that he is his normal self. Time to time they just catch a bug or feel bad. Usually last day or two. If he is eating and drinking then Try not to worry.
> xxxx


Thank you so much, Kandis. :tender:


hoaloha said:


> Marie, I will pray that dear Snowball is just having a minor tummy rumble. I know it's hard not to worry but.... Please try to rest a little so that you can be 100% present and alert when you see the vet tomorrow. Sending a healing hug to Snowball.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Thank you, Marisa.:tender: You are right. It's just hard for me to sleep because the last time this happened, I dozed off thinking all was okay. I woke up to go to the bathroom and saw Snowball had thrown up. I felt so bad that I didn't hear him ... I usually do. 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I know your worried. These little ones are so sensitive and as Mom's we always know when things aren't right. I am happy he is sleeping and praying prescious Snowball will wake up and be fine. Try not to worry and get some sleep yourself. Hugs to you both!!


Thanks again, Barbara.:tender: He just woke up again to pee. Hmmm ... three times in about three hours. But, he's trying to go back to sleep again. He isn't licking as much though or making those gagging sounds. 



babycake7 said:


> Bella and I are sending you a big hug and prayers that Snowball just has a little upset tummy that will settle on its own. It's so hard not to worry though. I hope you get some rest and as an earlier poster said, trust your instincts. If you feel he needs to be seen, take him. You don't want to not know what's going on over the weekend. Hugs!


Thank you so much, Hope. :tender: Hugs back to you and darling Bella. I love your siggy picture of Bella ... She is a little puppy doll! :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- I know how in tune with Snowball you are. You know, in your heart, when something is really wrong. I pray this is just an "off" day for him and that he'll be fine in the morning. You have been diligent about keeping the journal and I know that you were so encouraged because things were going better, and now this crops up. UGH!!!
> 
> But you also know that Snowball is very in tune with you and that when you worry and stress, it stresses him too. It's like a continuous circle. And the worry and stress is soooooooooooooooooo bad for you. Not sleeping is very bad, but I also know that you can't help but worry about your little boy.
> 
> ...


Oh, Lynn ... you are so right about the stress issues. I try so hard not to let Snowball see it ... but, I swear that even when I am smiling, he can feel it through me. I learned that, for sure, with Marcia helping me to relax through the energy healing. When she is working with me, and Snowball is on my lap, he actually falls asleep ... because her energy is helping me relax. 

Thank you, Lynn, for caring. Love you, dear friend.:smootch:


Yogi's Mom said:


> *Marie Stay Clam I KNow What is like for you. You just Care so much Iam Praying for Snowball. Ill Call You in the Morning. Prayers For you Both Nickee**


Thank you so much, Nickee. Talk with you tomorrow. :tender:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Marie, Steve and I send love from Texas. I hope Snowball feels better soon! It's no fun being sick and no fun being a sick baby's mama!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hope Snowball is ok. Bitsy puked in the night two nights in a row..oh fun stripping the bed at 4 am... But we love her and let her back in the bed...But she's fine now. She's 12 so I worry when she gets sick, usually on week ends...
We'll keep Snowball in our prayers...:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

StevieB said:


> Marie, Steve and I send love from Texas. I hope Snowball feels better soon! It's no fun being sick and no fun being a sick baby's
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much, Celeta. Love back to you and Steve.:wub: 



michellerobison said:


> I hope Snowball is ok. Bitsy puked in the night two nights in a row..oh fun stripping the bed at 4 am... But we love her and let her back in the bed...But she's fine now. She's 12 so I worry when she gets sick, usually on week ends...
> We'll keep Snowball in our prayers.. :wub:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


Thank you so much, Michelle.:tender: I know what you mean when they seem to get sick on the weekends. Our vet's office is open until about two o'clock on Saturday's ... however, things can still happen after that ... And, one still has to get through Sunday.

Snowball just got up and peed again ... for times since about ten o'clock.

Please give Bitsy a hug and kiss from me.:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marie, I know telling a lady not to worry, especially about her dog, is like trying to nail jello to a tree, and sometimes the more we try to repress that monster--the bigger it grows! Night & weekends exacerbate worry. If there were a vaccination against it I might actually go for that one! 
:HistericalSmiley::smpullhair::smscare2:

I won't tell you either that Snowball is fine, or that you have nothing to worry about. Obviously something is bothering him. Whether it is noteworthy or just a hiccup it is keeping you awake and that is serious, esp. for you.
Do what you need to do to get to the bottom of this and in the meantime keep trusting that "God does not take us where He cannot keep us." Just keep saying that over and over. It helps me when I am awake at night worrying about things I can't change. 
Please know that we all care about you and your little Snowball---I know he is the very breath you breathe---and we want the best for him too.:wub::wub:


----------



## lols82 (Nov 13, 2012)

Keeping little Snowball in my thoughts, hopefully it was just a little hunger.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Marie, I know telling a lady not to worry, especially about her dog, is like trying to nail jello to a tree, and sometimes the more we try to repress that monster--the bigger it grows! Night & weekends exacerbate worry. If there were a vaccination against it I might actually go for that one!
> :HistericalSmiley::smpullhair::smscare2:
> 
> I won't tell you either that Snowball is fine, or that you have nothing to worry about. Obviously something is bothering him. Whether it is noteworthy or just a hiccup it is keeping you awake and that is serious, esp. for you.
> ...


Thank you so much, Sandi.:smootch: I slept on and off for about two hours. It's still only four-thirty in the morning here. Snowball is sleeping right now. He did awaken a few times ... but, he often does that around two to three o'clock. (I have no idea why, but, recently I read other dogs are doing that, too) The good news is that his tummy sounds settled now. He made another pee though ... I think this is the fifth one for the night ... since about nine/ten o'clock (I lost track without going back reading my own posts here). I wonder if that has anything to do with the BUN levels. Okay, I am going to try and get some more sleep now. 

Oh, and, Sandi ... I think I figured out how to nail jello to a tree. Tie a little ribbon around the jello box, and make sure to leave a little ribbon lose ... you know, so that you can pound the nail into the tree with the additional piece of lose ribbon. And then one will avoid puncturing the box of jello as it is being nailed to the tree! :HistericalSmiley: Yep ... now I really need some sleep! :HistericalSmiley:

Love you, Sandi. :wub::wub:


lols82 said:


> Keeping little Snowball in my thoughts, hopefully it was just a little hunger.


Thank you so much, Laura.:tender: He did eat all of his meals yesterday. I'm just hoping, after thinking things over, that maybe he just gobbled something down too fast.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Just seeing this now. Praying Snowball is fine when he gets up this morning. Maybe the gagging sound was just a hair stuck in his throat???


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Marie, I'm just seeing this and hoping you both had a good sleep and that all is well this morning.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Just now seeing this, hoping and praying that Snowball is back to himself this morning!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying all is OK this AM with little Snowball!
I so 'get-it', though,.... when things are off and not knowing why... sends us mom's right into 'fretting-mode'. 
As others said, with the upcoming week-end, it might be good to just have the vet take a quick 'look-see' if things aren't totally normal today. 
The several pees during the night is unusual?... maybe try getting sample to have checked out. 
Know I have your Snowball ( and you too,dear,) in my prayers that this is all just a passing thing.


----------



## Gabbee (Feb 12, 2013)

Hope she is better this morning.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pippersmom said:


> Just seeing this now. Praying Snowball is fine when he gets up this morning. Maybe the gagging sound was just a hair stuck in his throat???


Thank you, Kathy. Yes, it does sound like that. I thought he was sounding better this morning, but, just a little while ago, he was sticking his tongue out like something was on it ... And, started the gagging sound and was dry heaving for a minute. So, just to be on the safe side, I will call the vet's office when they open this morning. 

As I am sitting here typing, I realize my throat has a tickle in it ... And, I couldn't finish my dinner last night. On top of that, my stomach feels funny, like it is bloated. Hmmmm.


TLR said:


> Marie, I'm just seeing this and hoping you both had a good sleep and that all is well this morning.


Thank you, Tracey. We got some sleep ... but, off and on. I will call the vet's office when they open.

Tracey, on another note ... my prayers and positive thoughts continue for you.



Furbabies mom said:


> Just now seeing this, hoping and praying that Snowball is back to himself this morning!


Thanks, Deb. He sounds better ... but, just started licking a little as I am typing this. I think to be on the safe side, he needs to be checked out. I'll call the office as soon as they open up. I hate taking him in because it is so stressful for him ... but, we'll do what his vet thinks.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Marie, I'm sorry that I am just now seeing your post. I don't blame you for wanting to get Snowball checked out this a.m....I'd do it to. Peace of mind if nothing more. Lifting up a prayer for you guys and hoping you BOTH feel better very, very soon. Hugs.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Marie-the Animal Essentials Ginger Mint Tonic works great for rumbly tummies...I hope your beautiful Snowball feels better...I like plain cheerios for treats..


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Praying all is OK this AM with little Snowball!
> I so 'get-it', though,.... when things are off and not knowing why... sends us mom's right into 'fretting-mode'.
> As others said, with the upcoming week-end, it might be good to just have the vet take a quick 'look-see' if things aren't totally normal today.
> The several pees during the night is unusual?... maybe try getting sample to have checked out.
> Know I have your Snowball ( and you too,dear,) in my prayers that this is all just a passing thing.


Terry, you are so dear. :tender: I know you, too, have been going through so much and yet you responded to my thread. Thank you so much. 

As for the pees ... He does pee several times during the day ... mainly I think because he can use the pads inside. It just seems like he peed more than usual last night. However, he stopped around four this morning ... so, he might be okay with that.

Warm hugs and love for you, Terry.:wub:


Gabbee said:


> Hope she is better this morning.


Thank you so much, Grace. :tender: Snowball is a *he* ... 


Summergirl73 said:


> Hi Marie, I'm sorry that I am just now seeing your post. I don't blame you for wanting to get Snowball checked out this a.m....I'd do it to. Peace of mind if nothing more. Lifting up a prayer for you guys and hoping you BOTH feel better very, very soon. Hugs.


Thank you so much, Bridget.:tender: I will call the office at eight.



aprilb said:


> Marie-the Animal Essentials Ginger Mint Tonic works great for rumbly tummies...I hope your beautiful Snowball feels better...I like plain cheerios for treats..


Oh my goodness ... I just remembered I have some of that I ordered from Crystal some time back! Thank you for reminding me!:tender:

I hadn't mention that Snowball does have some Cherrios every day. 

April, Eva is on my mind a lot. Please know my prayers and positive thoughts are on going for her. Love and hugs to both of you.:wub::wub:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry Snowball does not feel well! I hope it's just an upset tummy and all is well! Please keep us informed.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

sherry said:


> I'm so sorry Snowball does not feel well! I hope it's just an upset tummy and all is well! Please keep us informed.


Thank you, Sherry.:tender: I just called the vet's office and am waiting for a callback from his doctor.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - just got up and checking in on Snowball. Hoping the vet's office gets back to you soon. I would take him in just to check. A little surprised about all the peeing. That's pretty often even for our guys so maybe something's bothering him. Please let us know how he's doing and I'm sending hugs and prayers to you, Snowball and Felix. I know those rough nights where we worry. We're moms. :huh:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh my darling Marie, gosh, once again, I am so sorry, I feel horrible, I didn't know, just feel my hug, love, and huge prayers are going up.

All my love.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Marie i missed your post too, please God little snowball is feeling better to day . 
hugs x


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Marie,
You know we will be here for you to pray for Snowball!!! how is he feeling today???? I get freaked out when Babinka does this .................well cus of her heart condition! but still nobody likes to see their fluff baby sick at all!!! BIG HUGS TO YOU BOTH!!!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Marie - just got up and checking in on Snowball. Hoping the vet's office gets back to you soon. I would take him in just to check. A little surprised about all the peeing. That's pretty often even for our guys so maybe something's bothering him. Please let us know how he's doing and I'm sending hugs and prayers to you, Snowball and Felix. I know those rough nights where we worry. We're moms. :huh:


Dr. Rosenthal just called. She asked me if I had given him any Pepcid yet this morning. I hadn't yet because his last dose was at nine o'clock last night. However, I just gave it to him with a tiny bit of cheese (I know, we have to be careful with too much cheese ... but, that is the only way he will ever take it ... and, the doctor always says it's okay ... so, the Pepcid is very lightly coated with it). Bless his heart, he wanted more ... but, I will hold off for a while and then give him some boiled chicken breast. If his tummy is really upset ... he won't eat anything, not even his favorite treats ... So, I was happy to see him jump up and down for the Pepcid!

We just came back upstairs and he seems to be okay so far. He is sleeping next to me in bed ... which is normal for us, since we usually sleep in until later. Oh, dear ... He just heard a neighbor close their car door! The nerve of them ...:HistericalSmiley: 

Anyway, Dr. Rosenthal suggested we give him the Pepcid and see how he seems to be doing by noon time ... because he does seem to be better now. However, if things are not okay at noon, then she said we could see her any time today or tonight. (She will be there until eight this evening). 

His peeing is back to normal since around maybe three this morning ... but, I am keeping an eye on that, too. 

Wow ... his tummy has been quiet since the Pepcid. So, hopefully, things are settling down.

Honestly, I have a gut feeling he got into something yesterday when he was with his Poppi. But, I won't take any chances if his tummy starts up again today.

Hugs back to you and Tyler, Sue. And, thank you for checking in about Snowball. I'm so tired from not getting much sleep ... So, I am going to try and sleep now that Snowball is resting peacefully. 


allheart said:


> Oh my darling Marie, gosh, once again, I am so sorry, I feel horrible, I didn't know, just feel my hug, love, and huge prayers are going up.
> 
> All my love.


Thank you so much, Christine. By the way ... Thank you for the lovely message on my FB wall the other day. I need to respond on my FB messages. Hugs and love back to you.:wub::wub:



jodublin said:


> Marie i missed your post too, please God little snowball is feeling better to day .
> hugs x


Awwww ... Thank you so much, Jo. :wub::wub:



maltese manica said:


> Marie,
> You know we will be here for you to pray for Snowball!!! how is he feeling today???? I get freaked out when Babinka does this .................well cus of her heart condition! but still nobody likes to see their fluff baby sick at all!!! BIG HUGS TO YOU BOTH!!!!


Thank you so much, Janene.,And, big hugs back to you.:tender:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Marie, I'm just now seeing this and am so glad Snowball is doing better this morning. I'll certain be praying for him and checking back often for updates. Hugs to you both!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm relieved that Snowball seems better this morning. Poor little guy. I hope you got some sleep and fell better yourself.:grouphug:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Snowball is doing a little better today. I am sure it was just an upset tummy....these little fluffs are very sensitive to a lot of things . I have to watch everything I give Zoe.

Hugs to you both.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi Marie, I'm just seeing this now.... I hope by now Snowball is feeling better and you had your much needed nap. How is he now?


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Hi Marie Checking to see how smowball did last night.*
*Yogi Say He Hopes today is better!!*


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I love good news! 
I hope you both caught a few zzzzzzzzzs & are feeling much better now. Please keep us updated dear Marie on both of you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- sounds like Snowball is better this morning. I'm sooooooooooooooo glad. Try to get some rest and he will too. Love you and am continuing to pray that Snowball is OK.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

So glad to hear Snowball is doing better today. Maybe he did eat something yesterday that upset his tummy. Hoping the Pepcid takes care of it.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Just seeing this....I am glad to hear that Snowball is doing much better.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Checking back and hoping Snowball Pie is doing better and that you both got some sleep.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marie I just read this thread. I'm happy to read toward the end that Pepcid seemed to do the trick for Snowball. Husbands just don't understand when we worry do they? You are such a good Mommy. I'm glad he is feeling better so therefore so are you.:tender:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So happy to hear Snowball's tummy is better! Sometimes they just get upset tummy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Hope Snowball is still doing better this evening. You both are in my thoughts.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Well if Roo's labwork looked that good I'd probably be singing LOL 

Have you ever treated him for a couple weeks straight with Pepcid or Prilosec? If so did you notice a difference?


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

We hope Snowball is feeling much better!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope both you and Snowball are feeling much better and you are catching up on much needed rest and relaxation!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

MoonDog said:


> Marie, I'm just now seeing this and am so glad Snowball is doing better this morning. I'll certain be praying for him and checking back often for updates. Hugs to you both!


Thank you so much, Robin. :tender: After he had the Pepcid this morning ... he was just fine after that! He ate all of his breakfast and dinner ... and, had great BM's today! He wanted to play a lot ... and, is now sleeping peacefully. I cannot believe the difference between yesterday and today. I really do think he picked up one of Felix's fallen snacks ... but, I could be wrong. Something sure happened that made his tummy so upset. Dr. Rosenthal said tonight that she thinks he probably was experiencing reflux when he was making those noises that sounded like gulping sounds.

Hugs back to you, Robin. :wub::wub:



Sylie said:


> I'm relieved that Snowball seems better this morning. Poor little guy. I hope you got some sleep and fell better yourself.:grouphug:


Well you and I got to talk on the phone today for a few minutes. More tomorrow. Thank you, Sylvia, for being such a dear and wonderful friend.:wub::smootch: 



Zoe's Mom88 said:


> Happy Snowball is doing a little better today. I am sure it was just an upset tummy....these little fluffs are very sensitive to a lot of things . I have to watch everything I give Zoe.
> 
> Hugs to you both.


Thank you<Barbara. :tender: Isn't that the truth ... we have to be so careful what goes into their mouth. Hugs back to you, Barbara! :wub:




Yogi's Mom said:


> *Hi Marie Checking to see how smowball did last night.*
> *Yogi Say He Hopes today is better!!*


Well, you and I got to talk on the phone tonight. And, who would believe that you even got to hear the conversation I had with Snowball's doctor when she phoned this evening! As you know ... I am feeling so sad after learning she is leaving the practice in Leesburg and moving out of state. Although as you heard during the conversation, that she wants to keep in touch with us after she and her family moves ... (and, I will) ... I hate to think about Snowball seeing another vet. Dr. Rosenthal is the one (besides Snowball's godmother, who is a vet) who always sat down on the floor with Snowball and truly gave him the most tender loving care. So, although I thank God that Snowball is okay tonight ... now my heart feels sad knowing she is leaving. We will say goodbye to her in person. As she said ... we need to hug each other once again. 



edelweiss said:


> I love good news!
> I hope you both caught a few zzzzzzzzzs & are feeling much better now. Please keep us updated dear Marie on both of you!


Thank you so much, sweet Sandi. :smootch: I hope after I sign off tonight that I can get some peaceful sleep. I am upset though with the news that Dr. Rosenthal is leaving the end of this month. I have to tell you though that I had strong feelings it was about to happen. Nickee was on the other line with me when Dr. Rosenthal said she had to share something with me. I told Dr. Rosenthal that I knew what it was ... because I told Felix just this morning I had very strong feelings that Dr. Rosenthal would be leaving the Leesburg practice. Dr. Rosenthal told me I had to be psychic. (I guess sometimes it's true) I love her and hate to see her go. She truly loves Snowball. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- sounds like Snowball is better this morning. I'm sooooooooooooooo glad. Try to get some rest and he will too. Love you and am continuing to pray that Snowball is OK.


Thank you, darling Lynn. Love you. :wub:


TLR said:


> So glad to hear Snowball is doing better today. Maybe he did eat something yesterday that upset his tummy. Hoping the Pepcid takes care of it.


Thank you, Tracey.:tender: Yes, I am now inclined to think he found a fallen potato chip or other snack that Felix had been eating. And, thank God the Pepcid worked this morning. I had given him a Pepcid last night that helped a little, but I think his tummy had been way out of sorts for the Pepcid to really calm things down then. I could have given him Cerenia ... but, glad I didn't. I prefer to make sure nothing else is going on before using those kinds of medications.


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

oh my Sweet Marie i just read this i was at the vet with Becky today also she did this also last week i would describe it as gulping like noises and today she threw up 4 times in 1 hour so i rushed to the vet and they did blodwork which we will get tomorrow and x-ray maybe snowball is nauseated ???? do you have pepcid Becky was given this today injectiion along with other meds........PRAYING MARIE !!!!!!!please please let me know !!!

love you Marie xoxoxooxoo


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Hi Marie, I'm just seeing this now.... I hope by now Snowball is feeling better and you had your much needed nap. How is he now?


Thank you, Brenda. :tender: I hope to catch up on sleep tonight. It's been kind of a busy day and I wanted to keep a sharp eye on Snowball to make sure he was okay. Dr.Rosenthal left the whole day and evening open to fit him in and see him. Because he has been back to his old self today ... we didn't go into the office. We can still go tomorrow if something, God forbid would happen. I really think he's okay. And, I am hiding the chips from my sweet hubby! Really, I think he took this while thing more seriously ... even if it wasn't a potato chip that fell into the wrong paws and mouth. 



donnad said:


> Just seeing this....I am glad to hear that Snowball is doing much better.


Thank you, Donna. :tender:



Snowbody said:


> Checking back and hoping Snowball Pie is doing better and that you both got some sleep.


Thank you, darling, Sue. :smootch: I hope to catch up tonight with sleep. If you read the comments above ... I just wanted to make sure Snowball was okay all day ... and, he was, thank God. Before I go to sleep tonight ... I just wanted to take time and thank everyone who took time to post here with their love, support, and prayers. It means the world to me ... and, believe me, it helped me get through last night and early this morning. I was so upset last night I couldn't even finish my dinner. 



Dixie's Mama said:


> Marie I just read this thread. I'm happy to read toward the end that Pepcid seemed to do the trick for Snowball. Husbands just don't understand when we worry do they? You are such a good Mommy. I'm glad he is feeling better so therefore so are you.:tender:


Awww ... thank you, sweet, sweet Elaine. :wub::tender:

Elaine, I think of you often. I hope you and Molly are having fun together. And, I think of your beloved Dixie, too ... she always looked so beautiful in her gorgeous dresses. Sending you love and hugs, Elaine.:wub:



sherry said:


> So happy to hear Snowball's tummy is better! Sometimes they just get upset tummy.
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you, Sherry. :tender:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- glad that Snowball has continued to do well throughout the day. I'm sorry to hear that your Vet is leaving. I know how much you love and appreciate her. It's so difficult to find just that right Vet, and it's soooooooo upsetting when they leave. Our Vet sold her practice about 2-3 years ago and is working for the Sheriff's department on hoarding cases (horses, dogs, cats) as well as on dog and **** fighting cases. She and I have stayed in touch and I know that this work is her "mission", but still I miss having her as our Vet. The new one is OK, but not the same. I do hope that you will find another that you love as much as Dr. Chrissy.

Now that Snowball is feeling better -- please take care of yourself and go get some much needed and well deserved REST.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Just when I think all is okay ... things seem to go awry again. Snowball has been/is experiencing obvious discomfort with his tummy today and tonight. This afternoon I noticed he was licking and noises were coming from his tummy (gurgling sounds, etc.). It's like he is gagging off and on ... or, trying to throw up. As usual, Felix told me I was worrying too much. However, every time something happens like this, unfortunately, there is something wrong after we see the vet. I want to be so wrong this time.
> 
> I am so worried that I won't go to sleep until I call the doctor in the morning. If this keeps up all night we will have to get this checked out. I have been so careful with his diet, etc. ...in fact, I have been journaling everything, including his meals, activity, BM's and pees, etc.
> 
> Please pray he is all right. I didn't want to write anything here on SM because so many fluffs have been sick. But, I am thinking of Snowball ... and, I do believe in prayers and positive thoughts ... so, once again, I am asking for his aunties (and, uncles) to please pray he is okay.


Marie, whenever Rocky gets a day like that I give him ginger for dogs and it calms his belly right down. I would try that or waiting it out to see if he gets better. 24 hours would be a good test unless you see some other signs to tell you it's something worse. I will say a prayer for darling Snowball.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

lmillette said:


> Hope Snowball is still doing better this evening. You both are in my thoughts.


]
Thank you so much, Lindsay. :tender:



jmm said:


> Well if Roo's labwork looked that good I'd probably be singing LOL
> 
> Have you ever treated him for a couple weeks straight with Pepcid or Prilosec? If so did you notice a difference?


Jackie ... Yes, he has been on Pepcid for quite a long time. Funny you should ask though ... because in February, after his final labs were done ... and, after they came back okay ... except for the ones I asked you about (the GGT and AMYL) ... Dr. Rosenthal said we might want to try and see how he does without Pepcid. I think because Snowball has come such a long way, for a considerable amount of time ... without suffering from loose BM's etc, that seemed to be colitis related. So, we did stop with the Pepcid ... which he had been taking twice a day. 

I did give him Pepcid last night. It didn't work right away because I think his stomach was still too upset. However, I think it did help start to help calm down things throughout the night. About six-thirty this morning he did gag once ... like he was trying to throw up. But, then nothing happened and he fell asleep. When he woke up around eight o'clock, I gave him the Pepcid. And, Voila' ... no problems after that! All day he was fine ... ate all his breakfast (well, lunch) and dinner ... had perfect poopies (LOL) after each meal ... and, wanted to play. So, as I mentioned in some of the other posts ... I think he might have eaten a bit of something that Felix was snacking on. 

So Jackie, do you think Snowball being on Pepcid long term is okay? Or, were you thinking more of treatment on a shorter term basis ... like two weeks? 

Hugs for your precious Roo, Jackie. :wub: 



babycake7 said:


> We hope Snowball is feeling much better!


Thank you, Hope.:tender: Yes, he was back to his old self by this afternoon. Thank you so much for checking in on him, Hope. 

Please give beautiful Bella hugs from her Auntie Marie:wub:



Maidto2Maltese said:


> Hope both you and Snowball are feeling much better and you are catching up on much needed rest and relaxation!


Thank you so much, Terry.:smootch: I should sleep better tonight ... I have been making sure Snowball was okay all day. He's sleeping now ... so, as soon as I sign off from SM, I hope to get some sleep. Thank you so much for checking back in to see how Snowball was today ... it means the world to me. :tender:



aksm4 said:


> oh my Sweet Marie i just read this i was at the vet with Becky today also she did this also last week i would describe it as gulping like noises and today she threw up 4 times in 1 hour so i rushed to the vet and they did blodwork which we will get tomorrow and x-ray maybe snowball is nauseated ???? do you have pepcid Becky was given this today injectiion along with other meds........PRAYING MARIE !!!!!!!please please let me know !!!
> love you Marie xoxoxooxoo


Yes, Anna ... Snowball is back on Pepcid. And, it has worked it's magic. 

Please let me know the results of Becky's labs. I am so sorry she is sick again. Please give her gentle hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie. :wub:

Prayers, hugs, and love for both you and Becky. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying Snowball is back to feeling 'himself' today!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

Marie, just reading this and I am glad that Snowball is feeling better. It is instinct in us moms that when our little ones are not feeling well to worry. I do it all the time with my sweet Sophie...


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marie -- glad that Snowball has continued to do well throughout the day. I'm sorry to hear that your Vet is leaving. I know how much you love and appreciate her. It's so difficult to find just that right Vet, and it's soooooooo upsetting when they leave. Our Vet sold her practice about 2-3 years ago and is working for the Sheriff's department on hoarding cases (horses, dogs, cats) as well as on dog and **** fighting cases. She and I have stayed in touch and I know that this work is her "mission", but still I miss having her as our Vet. The new one is OK, but not the same. I do hope that you will find another that you love as much as Dr. Chrissy.
> 
> Now that Snowball is feeling better -- please take care of yourself and go get some much needed and well deserved REST.


As always, thank you, Lynn.:wub: :smootch: 

Yes, it is very upsetting with Dr. Rosenthal leaving. I have always felt more than comfortable with the way both she and Krisi communicate, care, and handle Snowball. They both know Snowball inside and out ... he is not just a patient to them. They love him. They are gentle and loving to him ... physically, emotionally, and spiritually. And, they are both experts in the field of veterinary medicine. 

Last night I did get some rest. The important thing that helped me sleep at all was knowing Snowball was back to his old self. However, I went to sleep and waking up thinking about Dr. Rosenthal leaving. Thank God, Krisi is here for us ... she and her husband are dear friends. 

You know, I didn't ask her to call last night. She just said she was thinking about Snowball a lot and wanted to make sure he was okay. We will see her before she leaves ... just to say good-bye and exchange long warm hugs, as we have always done. And, I will take pictures of her and Snowball together. And, I want to give her a gift and note from Snowball and us. She said last night ... without my asking ... that she is going to give us her new address and phone number. So, I feel blessed that we will not lose touch. 

Here is a picture of her from the Leesburg Veterinary Hospital website.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Marie, I'm so happy Snowball is doing better today. Keep it up baby boy and stop scaring your mama!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, whenever Rocky gets a day like that I give him ginger for dogs and it calms his belly right down. I would try that or waiting it out to see if he gets better. 24 hours would be a good test unless you see some other signs to tell you it's something worse. I will say a prayer for darling Snowball.


Thank you so much, Dianne.:tender: Thank God, Snowball is back to normal. I do have the ginger for dogs on hand. 

Dianne, those lamb liver treats will be soon on the way for Rocky. I'm sorry it took me so long. Please give sweet, sweet Rocky hugs and kisses from his Auntie Marie. Love and hugs to you, Dianne.:wub::wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Marie - I'm so glad that Snowball is feeling back to normal again. So sorry about your vet leaving. Want to hear something funny? Tyler's vet is a Dr. Rosenthal too.:thumbsup: Yup and she's great. I would be beside myself if I lost her. Glad to hear things are returning to normal. :wub::wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So ahppy to see all was Ok with Snowball today! 

I know so well how hard it is to lose a special vet. Our long time vet had to retire due to health reasons. I was heartbroken to hear the news and yet knew for her sake it was necessary. She was a fantastic vet and was one who took such wonderful care of my Missy.... catching her diabetes early on... catching the bladder cancer exceptionally early... etc etc... yes I could go on and on. Then on to care for Naddie and Quincy.
Thankfully, I still have personal time with our old vet... she lives not far from here.. and still comes in for me to trim her hair LOL.... brings her pooch ( boston terrier and a lovebug) for the 'kids' to have playtime while the mommies visit .

We've had several 'appointments' with the new vet and I will say I like her very much. I went with an open mind and tried very hard to not do a 'comparison'. I think it will just take time to develop a " relationship" .. but likely never be as with the former vet. I do think, however we will have a nice communication ... it will just be 'different".


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Great news that Snowball is better Marie!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Just seeing this now. So sorry to hear snowball wasn't feeling well, but so glad to hear he's better now.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad Snowball is feeling so much better  .


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Marie, I'm so glad Snowball is feeling better! Also glad you'll be able to keep in touch with your Vet who's leaving. I felt the same way when my skin kids' pediatrician retired. We loved him and still miss him to this day. That was about 13 years ago and I remember almost crying when he told us he was leaving. Unlike Dr. Rosenthal, he didn't give us his forwarding number...:blush:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

What are they treating with the Pepcid?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Praying Snowball is back to feeling 'himself' today!


Thank you, Terry. :tender: I was a little concerned before his dinner tonight because he started licking a tad ... but, I think he was just ready for his dinner. I worry though because he eats so fast. 



sophiesmom said:


> Marie, just reading this and I am glad that Snowball is feeling better. It is instinct in us moms that when our little ones are not feeling well to worry. I do it all the time with my sweet Sophie...


Thank you so much, Diane.:tender: Please give your darling Sophie a gentle hug and kiss from her Auntie Marie. :wub::wub:



Rocky's Mom said:


> Marie, I'm so happy Snowball is doing better today. Keep it up baby boy and stop scaring your mama!


Thank you, again, Dianne. :tender:



Snowbody said:


> Marie - I'm so glad that Snowball is feeling back to normal again. So sorry about your vet leaving. Want to hear something funny? Tyler's vet is a Dr. Rosenthal too.:thumbsup: Yup and she's great. I would be beside myself if I lost her. Glad to hear things are returning to normal. :wub::wub:


Sue, my pulmonary doctor's name is Rosenthal, too. And, he's the best, too!



Maidto2Maltese said:


> So ahppy to see all was Ok with Snowball today!
> 
> I know so well how hard it is to lose a special vet. Our long time vet had to retire due to health reasons. I was heartbroken to hear the news and yet knew for her sake it was necessary. She was a fantastic vet and was one who took such wonderful care of my Missy.... catching her diabetes early on... catching the bladder cancer exceptionally early... etc etc... yes I could go on and on. Then on to care for Naddie and Quincy.
> Thankfully, I still have personal time with our old vet... she lives not far from here.. and still comes in for me to trim her hair LOL.... brings her pooch ( boston terrier and a lovebug) for the 'kids' to have playtime while the mommies visit .
> ...


Terry, I think you and I are blessed that we still do get to see or keep in contact with the vets who have left their practice, but, who went on to become personal friends with us.

And, I agree with you that it's best to keep an open mind and try hard not to make comparisons ... although I must admit that it's very difficult for me to do so when it comes to Snowball's medical needs. 

The doctor who I will make appointments with ... after Dr. Rosenthal leaves at the end of this month, has seen Snowball a few times times over the past few years when Dr. Rosenthal was not in the office. I like the other doctor very much, too. But, there is just something super special about how Dr. Rosenthal has always been around Snowball. For instance, when she comes into the examining room ... and, if Snowball is already down on the floor *exploring* the room ... she will actually sit down on the floor with him ... spend time talking to him ... and, then examine him. She can even do part of the examination while she is down on the floor ... *at his level*, so to speak. And, the way she holds him when she has to take him back to get his blood drawn. (she is the one, upon my request, who always draws his blood) It is not unusual at all for her to spend an hour with us and Snowball. And, during the stressful time, when waiting for lab results for liver enzymes, etc. ... she stayed with us in the room even longer. 

Now, there is another vet in the same office who is nice ... but, I won't make an appointment with her again. (note I am not using names, because she is a good person and doctor) It's just that when Snowball was sick in October and she did the physical exam (Dr. Rosenthal had been out sick and it was an emergency visit for Snowball) ... I was very uncomfortable that during part of the examine she was holding Snowball's mouth shut and just didn't seem to have a gentle touch. I never saw any other vet do that with Snowball. I just felt that with Snowball's shy personality that it put him under more stress. 

Thank you, Terry, for sharing your experiences. :wub::


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I am driving very far to go to the vet who the dogs are comfortable with. I think it might be better to have a closer vet in case of emergency, but my dogs have no fear, they are happy to visit this vet...so I drive the extra miles. There is something so special about feeling comfortable with your vet. I am sorry that you are loosing your special doctor, but I hope the clinic can offer the same comforting care for our special little boy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ouch! I am losing my vet too, Marie, but not because she is moving, but because I am. She has cared for us for 14 yrs---put all of our babies (4) to sleep when the time came---and cried w/us like they were her own. Actually she is Austrian & we will meet for coffee when she comes to Vienna (her daughter & son live there & her extended family is there as well). But I will miss the interchange, the fairness she shows even when she might disagree w/you. She is knowledgeable, professional & caring. If I question something, she takes me seriously. Oh, the pain of starting over!!!!!!!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Glad to hear that sweet Snowball is feeling better. Please give him a hug for me.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Maglily said:


> Great news that Snowball is better Marie!


Thank you, Brenda. He is doing fine today, too. However, he had a VERY restless night trying to sleep. He just couldn't sleep peacefully for more than an hour ... and, usually less than that. Every once in a while when moving himself into another position he would sigh like he was feeling uncomfortable. So, I am keeping an ear and eye out on this. I tend to think it's his luxating patella (Level 1) ... but, not sure. I'm also thinking it takes a while for his tummy to settle down because he is such a super fast eater. With his dinner, his favorite snap peas, and, his lamb liver treats (which for now I have been restricting to five or six lamb liver cubes a day) I'm thinking because he eats so darn fast that his tummy must fill up with a lot of gas between *gulps* This morning after he had a BM ... he was just fine. 



Alvar's Mom said:


> Just seeing this now. So sorry to hear snowball wasn't feeling well, but so glad to hear he's better now.


Thank you, Anne:tender: He had a restless night ... but, back to normal this morning. I explained to Brenda (above) what I think might still be causing discomfort for Snowball. 



Summergirl73 said:


> Glad Snowball is feeling so much better  .


Thank you, Bridget. Please read my responses above. I think he is okay ... I mean nothing seriously wrong that cannot be corrected, if necessary ... but, something still makes him restless at times when trying to sleep for longer lengths of time. Most nights he is okay ... but, then other nights he is restless.



jmm said:


> What are they treating with the Pepcid?


Jackie, Snowball has a history of colitis. It was recommended by his vets to keep him on the Pepcid. 

Then, this past year he had been doing so much better ... almost no problems with loose BM's or colitis, )which seemed to usually be related when in stressful situations for Snowball). We had zeroed in on his diet and he was doing great. 

Then, we decided to enroll him in continuing puppy dog training classes ... so that he could be around more people and dogs ... to help with his fearfulness and anxiety issues around strangers. He was doing great being in the classes and, also with the home training. But, I think too many kinds of different treats at the training classes, and, the trainer working with him outside, and here at home, with too many treats, upset his system. (I am NOT against treats for training) That was when he had the bouts of throwing up and diahrrea. And, then the labs came back high with the liver enzyme results. 

When we took Snowball to see Dr. Deppe, the internal medicine doctor ... and, after all the testing, cardio, ultrasounds, x-rays (which were negative) Dr. Deppe also recommended to keep him on the Pepcid, at least until the liver enzyme lab results would, hopefully, return to normal. Which they did ... except for the GGT up a little (but, went way down) and the low AMYL.

However, after we took him off the Pepcid a couple of weeks ago, his tummy acted up again. So, I am hoping I am right in thinking that it might have to do with him being such a fast eater. I timed him eating his dinner the other night ... and, it was gone in three minutes flat!:w00t: 

I apologize if I am not explaining this very well. Snowball has such a detailed history of us working and consulting with specialists and trainers. We didn't realize when Snowball came home with us at seventeen weeks old ... that he was so shy and had issues that we would have to work on with him. But, I would not trade him for the world. Both Felix and I are in love with him. 

I'm open to any feedback or suggestions you have, Jackie. :tender:

And, once again ... hugs to your precious Roo.:wub: My prayers are always with him.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Marie, I am just seeing this and so glad Snowball is better.
I just saw on another group that Coconut oil is great for colitis, IBS and Crohns Disease and builds the immune system. Have you tired that with Snowball??


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm happy your sweet Snowball is feeling better..:wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm confused. Pepcid is an antacid that primarily effects the stomach, not the intestines. I'm not sure why it would be prescribed for colitis. 
Has regurg been discussed with you? There are antacids better than Pepcid for issues like this. My dog with regurg from a hiatal hernia does much better with more appropriate meds (Prilosec in his case). 
Have you tried more holistic GI protectants like slippery elm?


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Sylie said:


> I am driving very far to go to the vet who the dogs are comfortable with. I think it might be better to have a closer vet in case of emergency, but my dogs have no fear, they are happy to visit this vet...so I drive the extra miles. There is something so special about feeling comfortable with your vet. I am sorry that you are loosing your special doctor, but I hope the clinic can offer the same comforting care for our special little boy.


Actually, from the time Snowball came home with us as a puppy, we always drove the extra miles for him. There are several vet offices that are just minutes away from where we live. However, before bringing Snowball home, we spent time visiting many vet offices. 

I was so impressed with Leesburg Veterinary Hospital from day one. But, we went back at least three times ... only because I wanted to see if the staff still remained as pleasant and patient with our questions as they were the first time around. And, also of importance ... I was zeroing in on doctors who truly have experience and certification with dogs of the toy breed. One of the vet offices I had checked off of the list before we ever walked out of their door, was when one of the techs told us the puppies received all three vaccines at the same time! (I should have known ... they have a horse farm right outside their door) 

And, then last year Leesburg Veterinary Hospital moved into their new offices ... which is even further away from where we live. It takes over half an hour to as much as an hour (depends on the time of day with traffic) 

Now I am not sure what we will do. It seems like all the doctors we know are leaving. I can almost tell you who will be leaving next ... I can just feel it. 

The new offices are gorgeous ... but, the new and beautiful waiting area, and nice examining rooms, are not the most important thing I look for when it comes to Snowball's medical care. Like Sandi said about her vet ... it's the knowledge, professionalism, and caring that is important to me. And, of course, how comfortable I feel with the doctors. 



edelweiss said:


> Ouch! I am losing my vet too, Marie, but not because she is moving, but because I am. She has cared for us for 14 yrs---put all of our babies (4) to sleep when the time came---and cried w/us like they were her own. Actually she is Austrian & we will meet for coffee when she comes to Vienna (her daughter & son live there & her extended family is there as well). But I will miss the interchange, the fairness she shows even when she might disagree w/you. She is knowledgeable, professional & caring. If I question something, she takes me seriously. Oh, the pain of starting over!!!!!!!:smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:


Wow. 14 years is a long time. So, you really understand. Sandi, when are you planning to move? 



lmillette said:


> Glad to hear that sweet Snowball is feeling better. Please give him a hug for me.


Thank you, Lindsay.:tender: He slept a lot better last night. 



plenty pets 20 said:


> Marie, I am just seeing this and so glad Snowball is better.
> I just saw on another group that Coconut oil is great for colitis, IBS and Crohns Disease and builds the immune system. Have you tired that with Snowball??


Thank you, Edie.:smootch: No, I haven't tried coconut oil. I will have to check into it. Actually, we were using something with coconut that Crystal recommended and it was wonderful for his coat, too. I will have to ask Crystal about it again. I cannot believe I can't remember the name of it at the moment. Grrrr ... I'm getting too old.



aprilb said:


> I'm happy your sweet Snowball is feeling better..:wub:


Thank you, April.:wub: And, how is Eva doing today? How are her labs? I have been continuing to say prayers for her.:tender:



jmm said:


> I'm confused. Pepcid is an antacid that primarily effects the stomach, not the intestines. I'm not sure why it would be prescribed for colitis.
> Has regurg been discussed with you? There are antacids better than Pepcid for issues like this. My dog with regurg from a hiatal hernia does much better with more appropriate meds (Prilosec in his case).
> Have you tried more holistic GI protectants like slippery elm?


If you are confused it is because it gets confusing to me. : )

Snowball has had both issues with his stomach and intestines. I guess in my mind I connected the two when maybe I shouldn't? 

As for the regurg ... no, this is something that just came up in conversation with Dr. Rosenthal when she phoned me on Monday. I happened to mention one of the sounds Snowball tends to make. Actually, I recognized the sound because I used to have problems with regurg.

When Snowball had x-rays done in October ... there was a lot of gas in his stomach and intestines. At that time, he was also given barium ... because the vet wanted (it was not Dr. Rosenthal, she was out sick) to rule out an obstruction. He was throwing up and also had diarrhea. So, I guess, again, I thought the problems with the stomach and intestines at that time were inter-connected. But, I guess I do understand that is not always true. Note I said I think I understand. LOL At the same time, Snowball did have a little infection in his anal gland area ... so, he was put on antibiotics when all of this was occurring. 

Before Dr. Rosenthal leaves, I will definitely ask her about the regurg, Prilosec, and holistic GI protectants like slippery elm. Both she and Dr. Krisi practice holistic medicine, too. I so want to get whatever is bothering Snowball fixed. And, I do think he has been suffering from regurg. I guess I just had to zero in more on the type of different sounds his poor tummy and everything else was making. 

Jackie, thank you so much for your feedback and questions. I truly appreciate it. :tender: If you can think of anything else I should ask or address with the vet, please let me know.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Just seeing this Marie, so glad sweetest Snowball is better. Please give him lots of huggis from his Auntie Florence and cousin Pearlan. :wub::wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If he has a regurg problem, then you can do 2-3 weeks of more aggressive treatment. We do Prilosec (once daily), cisapride (twice daily), and carafate (3 times daily). Then we back off to just the Prilosec for a while and see how that goes. Some dogs with regurg respond well to drugs like reglan and cisapride that alter the movement in the GI tract. 
It is good that they did the barium. That is also a good way to rule out things like a hiatal hernia. The barium itself can be very soothing to the GI tract as a bonus. 
Did they note any abnormalities of the pylorus on ultrasound? Pyloric stenosis can cause these issues.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

mfa said:


> Just seeing this Marie, so glad sweetest Snowball is better. Please give him lots of huggis from his Auntie Florence and cousin Pearlan. :wub::wub:


Awww ... thank you, Florence.:heart::tender: Please give Pearlan hugs and kisses from her Auntie Marie. And, hugs and love to you, Florence.:wub::wub:


jmm said:


> If he has a regurg problem, then you can do 2-3 weeks of more aggressive treatment. We do Prilosec (once daily), cisapride (twice daily), and carafate (3 times daily). Then we back off to just the Prilosec for a while and see how that goes. Some dogs with regurg respond well to drugs like reglan and cisapride that alter the movement in the GI tract.
> It is good that they did the barium. That is also a good way to rule out things like a hiatal hernia. The barium itself can be very soothing to the GI tract as a bonus.
> Did they note any abnormalities of the pylorus on ultrasound? Pyloric stenosis can cause these issues.


Thank you so much, Jackie, for sharing this information. I had no idea Prilosec can be prescribed for our fluffs if they have regurg. I will definitely discuss this with Dr. Rosenthal. I plan on making an appointment for Snowball for next week. I want to make sure we see Dr. Rosenthal before she leaves LVH at the end of March.

I will also ask about plyloric stenosis ... although, no, it was not noted on the ultrasound. 

I was going to ask you what tests needed to be done to rule out a possible hiatal hernia! So, thank you ... because you already answered that for me! And, it is interesting to know that the barium can be very soothing to the GI tract.

I will let you know how Snowball's appointment goes in regard to the regurg. I guess my only other question is how does one determine if it is really regurg? I am thinking it is regurg because of what I am hearing when Snowball's tummy is not settled. Also, every once in a while he gets the hic-cups.

Thanks again, Jackie. I appreciate your feedback so much. If you can think of any other questions or tests we should ask about for Snowball, please let me know.

How is Roo doing? I think about your precious guy a lot. Please give him gentle hugs from me. :wub:


----------

